# Re Entry Permit



## Highpass (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm currently a lawful permanent resident living in the USA. I plan to move to England for a year and then move back.

If I make a 2 week trip to the USA somewhere in the middle of this 1 year excursion, do I still need a re-entry permit?

Edit: I plan to file taxes as usual next year and continue paying my existing taxes owed.

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please read the official verbiage about maintaining permanent residence. There is no 1-year rule set in stone. On another site a similar scenario ended in an immigration judge pulling the Green Card status.

Maintaining Permanent Residence | USCIS


----------



## Highpass (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks twostep. I had read over that site after seeing you mentioning it in another thread. 

I do not plan to move there permanently, do plan to file taxes normally, and certainly don't plan on declaring myself a non-immigrant on tax forms. I have read sections 212 and 216 but do not see any application.

Where might I be able to find out what else may determine "abandoned status"?


----------



## Highpass (Apr 3, 2014)

(Where's the edit button?)

Here are some factors I found that'll affect re-entry without a permit:-

Maintain US family/community ties *
Maintained US employment
Filed US income taxes as resident *
Maintained US postal address *
Kept US bank accounts *
Valid US drivers license *
Own Property 
Run a business in the US *

…the items marked with * are those that I'm able to accomplish. I'll keep my US business running, file taxes, keep a postal address/bank account/drivers license/contact with US family.

The trip may end up being only 10 months in total with a visit in the middle somewhere.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

if you may exceed the 12 months ..get a re-entry permit ..

things happen ..use the I-131


----------



## Highpass (Apr 3, 2014)

Exceed 12 months before I move back permanently or 12 months before any visit back?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Highpass said:


> Exceed 12 months before I move back permanently or 12 months before any visit back?


Your "return" may or may not stop the clock. 
First you post "move to the UK" then you post "trip".

The "what else" first step is the IO at point of entry.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Highpass said:


> Exceed 12 months before I move back permanently or 12 months before any visit back?


A green card requires you live and work in the US ..

a valid reason to leave are things like schooling (uni)

you decide


----------



## Highpass (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've sent off the application with supporting documents.

Can someone provide a link to the processing times page? I read it'll take approx 6 weeks to get a biometrics appointment.

Is it true I can leave after that appointment and have family in the US forward on the permit once issued?

Thanks a lot

PS what's the deal with needing biometrics again - my finger prints and DNA have not changed since my green card issue


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

its cheaper to rerun the prints ..that get the old ones out of a storage mountain


----------



## Highpass (Apr 3, 2014)

Ah. That makes sense. If only there was some kind of machine that would allow us to document and retrieve them rapidly…

Cheers for all the help guys.


----------

